# stripded spur gear



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i need some help with my spur gear i have striped 2 spur gears in 2 days can anyuone help me to tell what im doing wrong thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The mesh not adjusted properly?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Is this on your Nitro Evader or your RC18? If it's the Evader make sure the mesh is set right. I stripped a spur on mine and discovered the mesh was to loose from the factory. Tightened it up and put a Kimbrough spur on it and never had another problem.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

how do i fix the mesh


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

adjust the motor mount with the screws on the bottom of the chassis.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

is it supose to be close or far from spurr


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

hold the spur with your finger, so it will not move, then with another finger, rock the pinion. it should just be far enough away that it rocks back and forth a smidge.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check here for instructions

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=96795


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Lossen the motor and slide it forward. Put a peice of paper in between the gears. slide the motor back until the papers crushed between the two gears and tighten the motor. Pull the paper out and it should be free but not loose.
Done. And make sure the motors tight enough that it wont slide forward and strip again.
Simple...


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a nitro not electric


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gear mesh adjustment is the same. If it is an Evader then they are known to have weak spur gears. Even with proper adjustment you have to make sure you let off the throttle when in the air so it doesn't land under full throttle. I believe they have an aftermarket gear for it.


----------



## TeamTdriver (Feb 5, 2008)

you proly have to loosen ur motor mounts and slide it forward


put a piece or paper in between the grears then slide forward then pull piece of paper out and youll have a perfect gear mesh

rob


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

most any aftermarket gears such as kimbrough or robinson racing will work


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

striped another stupid spurr gear today [email protected]$#@n b&**h


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

3 spurs in less than a week?? man I think I would start looking to see if maybe there is a seized clutch bell bearing thats causing things to get hot and melt down if the gear mesh is good.Had that happen on my rc10 gt.Also had a clutchbell bearing dissentigrate and the slop caused it to strip.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i think engine was mounted wrong but think i fixed it havent ran it yet


----------

